# How do you tell if you have a GEN 3



## goudok (Apr 28, 2008)

Been out of the VW game for almost a year, my gf got a 2013 beetle 2.0 TSI. How do you tell if its a GEN 3 or not.
Thanks


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Engine cover looks like this.


----------



## goudok (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks a lot
She does, time to get her tuned.



MMeachGLI said:


> Engine cover looks like this.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

It will totally change the car. I chose the APR stage 1 tune. Is your car manual or DSG?


----------



## goudok (Apr 28, 2008)

She went from a 2.5 manual golf to this beetle dsg. 
In my 337 mkiv I had revo then my mkv and mkvii I used to have unitronic, sold my car last fall as I had no need for it. Didn't really know about this gen 3 as I just though it's coming in the new gti only, but when I started reading about it and that it might be in her car I kinda got excited. 
And now that it is confirmed time to start looking at software. 
Did you get 93 or 91 tune.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

Only 93 octane tune available now. They are working in the 100 and other modes. I'm hoping the release the dongle as well. Then toggling between the tunes will be a breeze. Plus it will have some data logging too.


----------



## MMeachGLI (Feb 1, 2014)

I also have my DSG tuned by APR. It made a big difference over the stock settings.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

Gen 3 has a cartridge oil filter housing like the pic above.

Gen 2 has a spin on oil filter like this.


----------



## richpogolfr (Aug 20, 2013)

*Golf r 2012*

So the GOlf R 2012 is an Gen 2 engine...?

Just to be clear....


----------



## Waterfan (Aug 9, 2012)

richpogolfr said:


> So the GOlf R 2012 is an Gen 2 engine...?
> 
> Just to be clear....


mk6 Golf R is EA113 FSI

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?739-2-0T-FSI-TSI-and-TFSI-(EA113)-Engine-Forum


----------



## richpogolfr (Aug 20, 2013)

Thanks.... Alot actually.


----------

